# (en) la próxima semana



## green_muse

Hola,
La óracion que vi es esa: "El disco va a estar en las tiendas en la próxima semana". 
Normalmente veo solo "la próxima semana" sin "en". Me interesa cuándo se usa con "en" y cuándo no.


----------



## Agró

green_muse said:


> Hola,
> La óracion oraci*ó*n que vi es esa: "El disco va a estar en las tiendas en la próxima semana".
> Normalmente veo solo "la próxima semana" sin "en". Me interesa cuándo se usa con "en" y cuándo no.


Aquí, nunca "_en _la próxima semana".


----------



## green_muse

Agró said:


> Aquí, nunca "_en _la próxima semana".


La vi en el libro "Español en Marcha". Lo del tilde fue por descuido.


----------



## Agró

Quizá el libro no está editado en España.

En mi región (Navarra) no usamos "en" con la expresión "la próxima semana".
A eso me refería con "aquí".

La colocación de la tilde es importante. No hay que descuidarse.


----------



## gvergara

En Chile tampoco.


----------



## franzjekill

También a mí resulta inusual. Veo que el libro es español, Agró. Hay unos cuantos casos en Libros de Google. En todos los que encontré se podía suprimir la preposición, así que diferencia entre uno y otro en cuanto a gramática o significado, que yo pueda imaginar, ninguna.


----------



## green_muse

franzjekill said:


> También a mí resulta inusual. Veo que el libro es español, Agró. Hay unos cuantos casos en Libros de Google. En todos los que encontré se podía suprimir la preposición, así que diferencia entre uno y otro en cuanto a gramática o significado, que yo pueda imaginar, ninguna.


¿Pero es gramaticalmente correcto usarlo con "en"? Todos dicen que no es normal.


----------



## Xiscomx

green_muse said:


> Hola,
> La óracion que vi es esa: "El disco va a estar en las tiendas en la próxima semana".
> Normalmente veo solo "la próxima semana" sin "en". Me interesa cuándo se usa con "en" y cuándo no.


—El disco va a estar en las tiendas la próxima semana.
—El disco va a estar la próxima semana en las tiendas.
—La próxima semana el disco va a estar en las tiendas.

—El disco va a estar en las tiendas el próximo lunes.
—El disco va a estar el martes en las tiendas.
—El lunes el disco estará en todas las tiendas.


----------



## Ileanita59

Es correcto usar la preposición para ser precisos y puntuales. Es como decir *durante*, *en el transcurso. *No es habitual, pero tampoco incorrecto. 
En septiembre comienzan las clases. (precisión)
En estos días habrá un huracán.
En la próxima semana tendré mucho trabajo.


----------



## gvergara

En tus dos primeros ejemplos es correcto su uso y yo diría necesario. En el tercero suena horrible, es como decir en el lunes.


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> En tus dos primeros ejemplos es correcto su uso y yo diría necesario. En el tercero suena horrible, es como decir en el lunes.


Es costumbre que tenemos de usar el complemento de tiempo como si fuera el sujeto. 
Por supuesto que no lo uso de esta forma, pero es correcto.


----------



## gvergara

No pienso que sea correcto por cuanto a nadie le suena natural, Ileanita59. Al omitir la preposición tenemos un sintagma nominal, pero eso no hace a El lunes en El lunes fui a comprar desnudo el sujeto de la oración. El sujeto es yo, y El lunes es un adverbial de tiempo que no tiene por qué empezar con preposición obligatoriamente.


----------



## Ileanita59

@gvergara No es habitual, pero no incorrecto.


----------



## gvergara

Aunque alguna fuente lo citase como correcto, suena horrible al menos en mi país, y absolutamente nadie en absolutamente ningún contexto lo emplearía. Es incorrecto en mi país.


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> Aunque alguna fuente lo citase como correcto, suena horrible al menos en mi país, y absolutamente nadie en absolutamente ningún contexto lo emplearía. Es incorrecto en mi país.


Eso es otra cosa.
Habrá elecciones en noviembre.
En este año no ha llegado un huracán todavía.
En otoño, las hojas caen de los árboles.
En la semana pasada no se registraron accidentes.


----------



## gvergara

Es que estás mezclando cosas, Ileanita89. En español, las estaciones del año se emplean precedidas de preposición, los meses y años igual, pero no los días de la semana. No puedes meter al mismo a saco a todas las expresiones temporales, pues tienen comportamientos distintos. Lo mejor para alguien que está aprendiendo español es decirle que _esta/la próxima semana_, o _este/el próximo mes o año_, no van precedidas de preposición. No sé en qué basas tu argumento para decir que es correcto.


----------



## Ileanita59

¿En qué mes naciste?
En el próximo mes celebraremos la graduación.


----------



## gvergara

Exacto, se dice _en qué mes _porque los meses van antecedidos de preposición. Tu segunda oración es incorrecta en mi país. Frente a _próximo/a_ o _pasado/a_ NO empleamos preposición jamás. Nos suena horrible. ¿Cuándo te compraste tu auto nuevo? El lunes/El lunes pasado/La semana pasada, nunca con preposición. ¿Quizás nos puedas citar alguna fuente que autorice el uso de preposición para que la analicemos y salgamos de dudas  ?


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> Exacto, se dice _en qué mes _porque los meses van antecedidos de preposición. Tu segunda oración es incorrecta en mi país. Frente a _próximo/a_ o _pasado/a_ NO empleamos preposición jamás. Nos suena horrible. ¿Cuándo te compraste tu auto nuevo? El lunes/El lunes pasado/La semana pasada, nunca con preposición. ¿Quizás nos puedas citar alguna fuente que autorice el uso de preposición para que la analicemos y salgamos de dudas  ?


Haré la consulta.


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> Exacto, se dice _en qué mes _porque los meses van antecedidos de preposición. Tu segunda oración es incorrecta en mi país. Frente a _próximo/a_ o _pasado/a_ NO empleamos preposición jamás. Nos suena horrible. ¿Cuándo te compraste tu auto nuevo? El lunes/El lunes pasado/La semana pasada, nunca con preposición. ¿Quizás nos puedas citar alguna fuente que autorice el uso de preposición para que la analicemos y salgamos de dudas  ?


Por lo pronto, te doy varios ejemplos sacados de libros:
_Estas solicitudes se procesarán y se movilizarán los recursos necesarios_ _*en la próxima semana*_. 
_Escuche, si no veo progresos_ _*en la próxima semana*_*...* 
_Oxfam va a ampliar sus operaciones en Costa de Marfil *en la próxima semana*. 
 Desde el punto de vista del análisis fundamental, no se esperan eventos particularmente importantes* en la próxima semana.
*En cuanto a su actuación* en la próxima semana, *los expertos en combinación con el análisis gráfico...
 "Seguro, podría entregar a la comunidad internacional hasta la última de sus armas químicas *en la próxima semana*", aseguró Kerry. 
 Manuel Pellegrini ha admitido en rueda de prensa que decidirán sobre el futuro de Samir Nasri e*n la próxima semana**.* 
...y muchos más._


----------



## gvergara

En todos esos ejemplos, cuyas fuentes oficiales no se mencionan, yo usaría durante, jamás en , que suena bastante mal en absolutamente todos esos casos. Durante tiene mucho sentido en todos esos contextos en que se enmarca vagamente la realización de una acción. Si no usase durante, no emplearía nada. De cualquier manera acepto que en determinadas áreas puede que sea usada, pero siento que en general no se utiliza. Con esto, doy mi participación en este hilo por cerrada. Si tienes alguna fuente gramatical, compártenosla por favor, para aclarar dudas.

Saludos,

Gonzalo


----------



## Rocko!

La frase del título me suena completamente natural, por lo que _podría _ser que en mi zona sea una construcción normal.

Pienso que si la palabra "_*próxima*_" es dicha con significado de "_*siguiente*_", la expresión cobraría sentido porque el "*en*" se volvería imprescindible cuando se hace referencia a _"no en esta sino en la siguiente". _
Pero de nuevo, esta podría ser la explicación para los ejemplos vistos en libros de diferentes nacionalidades, no la recomendación (cabe señalar que cuando de buscar ejemplo antiguos con "_en_" se trata, los de España son los más numerosos por mucho).


----------



## Xiscomx

Por si a alguien le sirve de algo:
[NGLE, 14.8g] Los grupos nominales que designan los días de la semana incorporan internamente la noción de 'localización temporal', por lo que no precisan de la preposición _en: Lo hice el viernes ~ ***Lo hice *en *el viernes. _No obstante, es posible la concurrencia de dicha preposición para expresar localización cuando se usan sin sentido deíctico ni anafórico, es decir, cuando no se refieren a un día concreto, en tales casos no se emplea el artículo determinado. _Lo hice en viernes._ He aquí otros ejemplos de este uso, con omisión de artículo:

En domingo sin dubda fue el mundo crïado (Berceo, _Loores_); Muchos de nosotros no hurtamos en sábado, por honra de Nuestra Señora (Cervantes, _Rinconete)_; Ya nadie bien se casa en sábado (Onetti, _Infierno_); Al cabo de poca más de un mes, el doce de diciembre, día de la Virgen de Guadalupe, que aquel año cuadró en miércoles y después de haber cumplido con todos los requisitos de la ley de la Iglesia, Lola y yo nos casamos (Cela, _Pascual Duarte_).​​En estos casos suele alternar el sustantivo en singular precedido por _en _y sin artículo (e_n martes de carnaval_) con el plural sin preposición y con artículo (_los martes de carnaval_) o con el singular con artículo indeterminado, sea con preposición (_en un martes de carnaval_) o sin ella (_un martes de carnaval. _Se dice en el mismo sentido, _Lo hice un domingo. _La variante_ en un domingo_ resulta forzada, aunque cabría interpretar la expresión nominal con valor durativo ('a lo largo de un domingo') en lugar de localizador.


----------



## Mister Draken

Pregunta: ¿En Chile dicen _El siglo pasado tuvimos grandes poetas_ o, como dice la gramática, _En el siglo pasado tuvimos grandes poetas_?


----------



## Rocko!

Xiscomx said:


> Por si a alguien le sirve de algo:
> *NGLE, 14.8g*





Mister Draken said:


> *NGLE, 29.8b*


Sí, esas citas son relevantes porque la expresión "en la semana" no tiene nada de malo, lo que faltaría es que alguna autoridad académica dijera si es posible poner en este caso un adjetivo a "semana"; algo que para mí sí es posible, pero no soy autoridad en nada ni de nada.

En la página de la RAE aparece este mensaje:




► ¿Es «la presidenta» o «la presidente»?


----------



## gvergara

Sin preposición. El siglo pasado. ¿Por allá dirían Los vikingos llegaron a América en el siglo VIII?


----------



## Mister Draken

Gonzalo

Ahí tienes la respuesta. En Chile no se usa, en el resto de los países sí.


----------



## Mister Draken

gvergara said:


> Sin preposición. El siglo pasado. ¿Por allá dirían Los vikingos llegaron a América en el siglo VIII?



Sí, por raro que te suene. Y hasta donde sé es solo en Chile que no usan la preposición. Presta atención en libros no escritos ni traducidos en Chile y lo verás. Además, puedo darte ejemplos de _La Tercera_ y de _El Mercurio_ en los cuales usan la preposición.


----------



## gvergara

Mira, en el caso de siglo, quedé pensando y entré en la duda, pienso que podríamos usar en, aunque mi primer impulso es no emplearla. Pero respecto a semana, mes y año, no logro encontrarle uso a la preposición en y que suene bien. Respecto a El Mercurio, ya sabes, El Mercurio miente.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> ¿Por allá dirían Los vikingos llegaron a América en el siglo VIII?


Sin dudas y sin que por ello pensemos que existió un barco llamado "El siglo VIII".
De la misma manera, que si le quitamos el "en" a la siguiente frase, no vamos a pensar que lo que está a la venta es la semana:
_La próxima semana se pondrá a la venta._


----------



## gvergara

Sí, y está relacionado a lo que le respondí al anterior forense. Efectivamente a en el siglo VIII sí que logro hallarle sentido, así como a otras indicaciones específicas de tiempo como La conocí en el año 1998 o en la tercera semana del mes. Sin embargo, con próximo (como es el caso de la pregunta original) y pasado no lo logro.


----------



## Mister Draken

"Tercera", "próximo" y "pasado" son todos adjetivos. 

"Alabó los éxitos alcanzados en el primer trimestre del año" y "El disco va a estar en las tiendas en la próxima semana" no se diferencian demasiado.

No lo logras por una cuestión de hábito, nada más.


----------



## gvergara

No, no lo logro porque acá no lo hacemos. 1998 y 2007 son ambos años, todos dicen en 1998, pero algunos varios por acá dicen el 2007. Si fuese todo tan rígido, asumo que también se podría decir en este año. Y acercándonos a la pregunta original, se podría decir Voy a ir a la playa en esta semana, ya que en el próximo mes no tendré disponibilidad. ¿Hay áreas donde se diga así?


----------



## Mister Draken

Gonzalo

"porque acá no lo hacemos" significa "hábito". ¿O no?


----------



## gvergara

No, lo veo como decir que el indicativo en _Quiero que viene _no sea empleado por mero hábito; no se usa por ser incorrecto para todos/as los/as hispoanohablantes, que inconscientemente empleamos el subjuntivo con verbos volitivos, jamás el indicativo (rasgo común a las lenguas romances, por lo demás). Volviendo a la pregunta original, me llamó la atención la contraposición _esta _versus _la próxima _semana, y por eso consulto si les sonaría natural decir_ En esta semana no iré, pero en la próxima sí_. A lo mejor sí, quizás omitir la preposición sea un uso más acotado a mi variedad de español.


----------



## Xiscomx

Lo que se debería tener en cuenta al construir estas oraciones ejemplares es que las semanas no tienen un nombre específico, salvo que se introduzca un ordinal _la segunda semana_, sin embargo los días de la semana y los meses sí tienen un nombre determinado lunes, domingo, marzo, julio; los años y siglos se identifican por numerales y ordinales. Los ejemplos se deberían exponer haciendo referencia a los días de la semana o al conjunto de siete días (una semana). En los dos tochos que tiene la NGLE, no aparece ni una sola vez: en la semana, _en la próxima semana, en la semana próxima, en la semana que viene, en la semana pasada, en la semana entrante, etcétera. _Esto resulta muy instructivo.


----------



## Ileanita59

Aquí está la fuente, aunque es un artículo extenso.
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


----------



## Xiscomx

Ileanita59 said:


> Aquí está la fuente, aunque es un artículo extenso.
> RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


Compañero, ¿no te habrás equivocado de hilo? ¿Puedes ser un poco más explícito y decir dónde está el párrafo que trata sobre las localizaciones temporales de los días o las semanas?
Gracias.


----------



## Ileanita59

Xiscomx said:


> Compañero, ¿no te habrás equivocado de hilo? ¿Puedes ser un poco más explícito y decir dónde está el párrafo que trata sobre las localizaciones temporales de los días o las semanas?
> Gracias.


Debes ir al principio del párrafo en la página anterior. Me parece que hay que leerlo íntegramente. Hubo alguien que mostró la captura donde lo dice claramente. El tema es "adjuntos temporales".


----------



## gvergara

Quizás falte ese párrafo, porque lo que se lee en tu enlace es meramente una mención como ejemplo de en esta semana sin ninguna explicación sobre por qué su uso sería aceptable. Y mientras más pienso en otros casos, más me convenzo de que es un error, porque en no suena bien en ninguno: Me mudaré en este semestre/fin de semana/año/mes/mediodía o incluso en esta mañana/tarde/semana, etc. Lo mismo para próximo/a y pasado/a.


----------



## Rocko!

Lo que no dije antes y lo digo ahora, es que el “en” que está en la oración dada por el consultante, me parece natural en mi zona geográfica, pero, si la omitimos, me parece que la frase queda mucho mejor.


----------

